# My personal recipe: extracting mescaline from legal cacti



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 18, 2008)

A no-frills guide to extracting Mescaline from legal cacti, namely San Pedro. Requires constant supervision. For illegal use only.

Steps:
1) Obtain the cactus. 12 inches to one dose will do the trick. You can obtain these from a nursery or from online sources.
2) Chop up the cactus so that it will fit in your freezer. Put it in a plastic bag, and freeze it until it is solid. About 3 hours will do it.
3) After 3 hours have elapsed, take the cactus out and let it thaw. You will notice it is looking a bit floppy, as the cell wall has been broken down.
4) Repeat steps 2 and 3, minus the chopping part. Freeze the cactus again. 
5)Thaw the cactus again after it has hardened. It will be even more gloopy than before.
6) Skin the cactus. Try to get as close to the waxy outermost part of the skin as possible. Take off all the thorns because they don't have mescaline. Discard waxy outermost skin and thorns.
7)Put the cactus in a large simmering pot--no lid. Add 2-3 cups of water. Simmer the cactus on the lowest heat possible for about 7 hours. Use low heat to ensure that the active ingredient (mescaline) is not destroyed.
 Stir occasionally. 

You will notice that, while cooking the cactus, it turns from a solid to a syrupy yellowish liquid. Continue adding a minimal amount of water to the cactus juice. This will be necessary as the water will continue to evaporate. If you do not add the water, the cactus juice might burn and destroy the active ingredient.

If it is boiling, you probably cooked it at too high of a temperature. Your final product will be diminished.

Cook the cactus juice down as much as possible. After 7 hours, remove the liquid from the pot and chill in refrigerator. Divide into shot glasses. Take 1 shot for a threshold trip, 2 shots for a stronger trip, and 3-5 to blow your fucking mind away.

Possible problems:
Q) I followed your recipe exactly and I didn't trip. What happened?
A) You most likely did not get the right cactus.

Q) I followed your recipe exactly and I was very sick and had to go to the hospital. I almost died. What happened?
A) You cooked the wrong cactus, and it was poisonous.

Q)I followed your recipe exactly and it wasn't very strong. Why?
A) You might have cooked the cactus down at too high of a temperature. The active chemical was partially destroyed.


----------



## SativaHeadFuck (Dec 18, 2008)

can you legally get these cactuses through customs and quaranteen


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 19, 2008)

Well the cactus is not ilegal to possess, only illegal to cook into mescaline. If you get the cactus from a source in the United States, there will be no customs issues. It would be very difficult to prove in a court of law that you were possessing, or cooking the cactus for drug-related purposes, anyways. If hemp seeds can be sent through the mail, and they are illegal, then the legal cactus can be sent freely throughout the united states. You shouldn't have any problems ordering it from e-bay, even. (if you like their website. I personally hate them).

I've seen small san pedro cacti at Wal-Mart nurseries throughout California. I've also seen them at Target before. Sometimes the cacti aren't labled properly, so it's important to get the right ones.


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

nice extraction. Growing your own cacti is not that difficult also, or one could (as you said) order from a domestic supplier.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 23, 2008)

shepj said:


> nice extraction. Growing your own cacti is not that difficult also, or one could (as you said) order from a domestic supplier.


Thanks! Growing your own cacti is usually not that difficult, but it is rather time consuming. Most peyote buttons are ready to eat in about 20 years. So it would take several years worth of growing a legal san pedro to get enough cactus to trip on mescaline. That is, if you grow it from seed.


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

True that. I think bouncingbeatbotanicals has cuttings?


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to try this.

I didn't know peyote was illegal.

I bought one online once that was an experience.


----------



## BTKilla (Jul 25, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I was looking for a good San pedro recipe and found this. Lmao I love the possible problems. I will be trying this recipe in a few weeks. Hopefully it all turns out good


----------



## Impman (Sep 12, 2013)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> A no-frills guide to extracting Mescaline from legal cacti, namely San Pedro. Requires constant supervision. For illegal use only.
> 
> Steps:
> 1) Obtain the cactus. 12 inches to one dose will do the trick. You can obtain these from a nursery or from online sources.
> ...


bump. Im gonna do this tek starting ....now


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

How have you been doing your initial prep of the cactus to make your starting tea?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cactusplaza guys..all the san pedro or peruvian torch you want..even peyote.


----------



## Impman (Sep 12, 2013)

is it true that peyote takes 10 years to grow? cuz i hear that about san pedro, but i have san pedro and it grows like a motherfucker. i can get a foot in three months easy, and i dont even know a thing about cactus except it loves light and water


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 13, 2013)

At least 5 years from seed.


----------



## djmaloney (Mar 5, 2014)

I just ordered 10 lbs of cactus


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

djmaloney said:


> I just ordered 10 lbs of cactus


plant all of your cuttings and wait two years.


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought the outermost layer (skin) contains the most mescaline...


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 13, 2014)

Just bought two/1ft cuttings of san pedro.
I'm going to follow this exactly as it says.

Thank you very much for posting this, very excited to do this.

Couple questions though. As far as shots go, I'll be on a hike. I can control my LSD very well but am not at all familiar with mescaline. I know that it's light in a sense like LSD, as opposed to mushrooms. This is why we are going to take it while hiking. 
How many would be wise taking? We want to trip hard, not too hard, will just two shots be worth it? Or should we just take 3 and see what happens?
Also how many shots does this make in total roughly and how bad is the nausea using this recipe?


----------



## Harrystott18 (Apr 8, 2014)

How many doses will this make ?


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Here are the remaining cuttings of T.Brigdesii. I cooked the other 2 for 6 hrs in acidified water (orange juice), and after straining the liquid, I continued reducing until I was left with a "cactus-jam". It required constant stirring, and about 8 hrs but I finally rolled the Sticky (!) goo into balls using flour. They've been in the freezer almost 24 hrs now. Thinking of trying it out tonight...


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 8, 2014)

The extract from 2 feet of cactus. Weighs about 6.5 oz. Have no idea how much I should eat, but 100% of it should be equivalent to 24" of cactus. Dosage, anyone?


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd go with half for a first experience...


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking the same.. so that would be roughly 3oz of this goo. It's frozen, so there should be no problem breaking it into smaller chunks easy enough to swallow. After trying to eat and drink it, this this should be a better method of ingestion. Question- is mescaline stable @ high temps? I only worked with Low-Med heat on the stove, so I'm assuming there was little to no loss of the alkaloids.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

IDK.. myself. I have ate peyote button caps once upon a time. And might add tripped my balls off! I would just be careful with the dosage though. How come you dont grow you some shrooms? lol


indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3041346 The extract from 2 feet of cactus. Weighs about 6.5 oz. Have no idea how much I should eat, but 100% of it should be equivalent to 24" of cactus. Dosage, anyone?


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dankster, I have grown shrooms in the past. My medication I take currently doesn't mix well with shrooms, but I'm sure will be okay with mescaline. Nice cubies, btw.. what strain is it?


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Meds that don't play nice with mushies will probably have an issue with mescaline.
Mescaline handles heat quite well. You could have boiled the tea without any appreciable degradation.


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mr.EDuck, the meds I speak of actually caused me not to be able to trip on shrooms anymore. They Greatly diminished the trip and I got tired of eating handfuls of cubes. Hoping there won't be any issues with mescaline, since none of these meds are MAOI inhibitors.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

MAOIs make you trip harder not less. SSRIs and SNRIs will drastically reduce the effects of psychedelics. One of the many reasons they're evil IMO.


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, That's why I stopped growing cubes. Hoping that despite the SSRI meds I'm taking, I will be able to have a good mescaline experience. I'd like to stop taking these meds altogether, but that's another show.


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I swallowed 3 oz of the cactus x-tract. Absolutely nothing- not even an upset stomach. That should have been equal to about 12" T.Brigdesii. Still have 24" Left and thinking of either drying the skins to powder and encapsulating, or simmering a tea for 6hrs, straining and drinking the nasty liquid. Any suggestions how to proceed here? I am consistently unable to trip on cacti. I wonder how much of it is weak cactus, and how much is the ssri interaction...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

I would bet its the SSRI. I have a buddy who ate a quarter of shrooms while on Zoloft and only had threshold effects. Do you know someone who trips and isn't on an SSRI who you could give some to to test?


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 9, 2014)

The problem is finding someone who isn't on some type of SSRI... I'm surprised there was no nausea, I mean nothing from 3 oz. of cactus-jam. I would think the nausea associated with mescaline would have been present. I'm thinking I may have exposed it to too much heat while cooking it down. Maybe whatever mescaline was in there became inactive. Or those damn SSRI's are really cock-blocking my psychedelia. Either way, it sux-


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

I hear that. I have 8 strains going now..  I have a thread on my grow located in my sig if you ever have time to check um out  What type of meds do you take? You don't have to answer that if you don't want to. Just thought I would ask.


indicat33 said:


> Dankster, I have grown shrooms in the past. My medication I take currently doesn't mix well with shrooms, but I'm sure will be okay with mescaline. Nice cubies, btw.. what strain is it?


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Some bi-polar meds- ie, Lithium, abilify, etc. Seems they are possibly (probably) interfering with psychedelics. I have no problem getting medicated on cannabis though.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

Abilify is going to straight up block it by antagonizing the 5HT2a receptor. You might be able to get effects by taking a truly heroic dose but figuring out what the sweet spot is will take a slow titration and a lot of wasted psychs or involve risking going way the fuck overboard.


----------



## Jake Vapor (Apr 11, 2014)

ive always been interested in this.. do you have any trip reports from the materials?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

So when we going to toke up bro  you have your  loaded yet  haha


Jake Vapor said:


> ive always been interested in this.. do you have any trip reports from the materials?


----------



## DankDru (Apr 17, 2014)

Am I wrong or is there a tek for making smoke able mescaline? I thought I remember seeing it was very similar to dreamsters.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 17, 2014)

The info I saw from a quick google search seemed like it probably wouldn't work. The easiest way would be vaporizing the freebase but it's quite caustic and you would probably need a large dose to get anywhere so it would be EXTREMELY bad for your lungs. I would not suggest it. Seeing as the freebase doesn't boil until 180C I don't think you're going to vaporize the salt easily either.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 17, 2014)

hmm,still no luck..may i again suggest allyescaline?...a good dose of that with no effects may just be a good indication for you...im no dr,barely into chemistry,but i know youll have an exact no nonsense dose to work with then...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 17, 2014)

The close analogs all seem to lack the special magic of mescaline IME. Funtimes but not mesc.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 17, 2014)

i understand that aspect,i was pointing out the certainty of a dose with that compound,unlike the "guesswork" of cactus powder,cuts,ect..if the analouge dose didnt work,it might indicate mescaline also migh not effect him..just a thought..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 17, 2014)

If you were talking to Indicat then it's not going to work. The meds he's on are going to block the action of psychedelics unless he takes heroic doses and even then the effects will be greatly reduced.


----------



## Moonandfurther7 (May 17, 2019)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> A no-frills guide to extracting Mescaline from legal cacti, namely San Pedro. Requires constant supervision. For illegal use only.
> 
> Steps:
> 1) Obtain the cactus. 12 inches to one dose will do the trick. You can obtain these from a nursery or from online sources.
> ...


This was extremely helpful ) , for two 60 Cm ones how big does the pan have to be ( litres) and what type of pan does it have to be like does it have to be a non stick one?


----------



## jkatz708 (Jun 5, 2020)

There is another recipe that says to blend the cuctus. Then put in in a pot on low heat for a while and it seoarates, joins, and then becomes a concentrate. Is blending it better? Should I freeze it? There are so many different adjusted ways to make mescaline. Which one gives good results and is easiest to do?


----------



## jadedintrovert (Aug 27, 2020)

My method is far different. I only cook with the green which is right beneath the skin as this is where the mescaline is concentrated. I discard the white flesh. You can simmer the chunks and remove waxy skin with butter knife. Softly simmer green flesh down until paste then dry in oven on low as in decarbing with door cracked open til cracker dry on sheet baking paper. Coffee blender and into capules.
Don't be doing this without a Shaman or experiencer to guide it's not your typical.
It quite similar to Amanita


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 27, 2020)

jadedintrovert said:


> My method is far different. I only cook with the green which is right beneath the skin as this is where the mescaline is concentrated. I discard the white flesh. You can simmer the chunks and remove waxy skin with butter knife. Softly simmer green flesh down until paste then dry in oven on low as in decarbing with door cracked open til cracker dry on sheet baking paper. Coffee blender and into capules.
> Don't be doing this without a Shaman or experiencer to guide it's not your typical.
> It quite similar to Amanita


*It quite similar to Amanita*

How so? IIRC amanita muscaria is more dissociative/deliriant with a sedated/drunken body load..


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 10, 2020)

jadedintrovert said:


> My method is far different. I only cook with the green which is right beneath the skin as this is where the mescaline is concentrated. I discard the white flesh. You can simmer the chunks and remove waxy skin with butter knife. Softly simmer green flesh down until paste then dry in oven on low as in decarbing with door cracked open til cracker dry on sheet baking paper. Coffee blender and into capules.
> Don't be doing this without a Shaman or experiencer to guide it's not your typical.
> It quite similar to Amanita


A group of us have been fooling around with San Pedro for a few years now like once every year-ish. I concur that eating the flesh is a waste of time and really gross. I agree that the wet method of processing described above had yielded the best results. We've never dried anything but I don't see how that process will add to potency. It might be less gross than drinking it but what wouldn't. My experience is that a foot of cactus prepared in the wet method (but not dried) would be enough to get a very mild effect.

I would not describe the effects as anywhere near hallucinogenic but rather like micro dosing. Colors may look a little brighter, an increased awareness, a very mild euphoric and energizing feeling that while mild can last a few hours.

I'm not advocating anyone try the above just relating experiences.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Nov 28, 2020)

What if you just eat the 12 inches of cactus, skin and all ?


----------



## alphapinene (Nov 28, 2020)

you can but it takes quite awhile getting all that shit down and tastes absolutely vile..plus i could only imagine the stomach pain from ingesting a cactus...


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Nov 28, 2020)

Lol ya. The active ingredient mescaline, is it an organic compound like thc? What is the melting point, boiling point? I’m going to look in to all that now. As well as at what temp the molecule degrades.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 28, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> What if you just eat the 12 inches of cactus, skin and all ?


I think you'd regret it


----------

